

How To Do What You Love - thisiscat
http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html

======
txutxu
Curiously, today I've make a present to a young girl, a sentence to put in the
wall:

    
    
       "do what you love, love what you do"
    

I think the second part of the sentence, is as important as the first one.

About jobs I've follow both routes across years. I started with the "two jobs"
route, and after enter in jobs related with what I love, then I switched to
the "organic route".

